# Seat covers!!



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

OK. I surely am not the only one who hates the lame excuse for upholstery in the 2006 X-Trail SE. The folks I bought it from had it detailed but whatever those stains were, they are not going anywhere! If only they had used a better quality fabric or fake leather...So, has anyone bought some nice cleanable seat covers that will not break the bank? And the Bank of Molly is SMALL!!

Thanks!!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Molly,
Best deal I have seen, is what I bought and am awaiting. Posted a link in my leather steering wheel cover thread. Can't wait for them to arrive in a week or two. Custom made to exact t30 X trail seats and headrests. The back seat cover comes with the 3 headrests, arm rest pass through, and the split seat bottoms and backs, with all holes pre cut for headrests, push pins, lumbar on front seat. Was also able to order matching leather floor pans to cover all the footwells front and back. Again exact fit to T30 or Nissan X trail Classic. May not have been sold in States, but it was and is in China!

I have looked over time and these look to be the nicest available even compared to ones that cost 4 to 5 times as much. I went for beige leather ( well what all car cos are calling leather these days) seats and floors. Should look smashing, while being easier to clean. The form fitted waterproof floormats will be great as well.
Otherwise, I think Costco has deals on Coverkings or something similar sounding with which you can probably get something ok, but expect to pay more than what I am suggesting. 
PS: I think the brown leather with brown leather floor mats would look smashing as well, and of course there are black options if you want something similar to what came in the LE trims.
If you are adventurous contact the seller Phoebe Li and get yours under production. If you are cautious, wait a couple of weeks and I will report back. 

And PS, if you want to go for elbow grease the service manual tells you how to dismantle the seat covers, and see if you cant give them a wash. Too much work for me though without enough payoff when my wet dog climbs on them. Come to think of it, I regret getting the perforated leather seat for the rear. I will have to get a cover to protect my new covers lol.


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

Thanks, Quad. I'll check into it...never ordered anything from China! I have the SE trim. May I ask what this cost you in total, and how long it took to get them?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Molly,
All told including steering wheel leather, get this $301 US. Includes delivery and a cover for the centre front arm rest to match the seats. Should receive sometime in the next week or two. They took about 4 days to make and its all been shipped China Air Parcel Post. Shipping was included in the price I quoted.
Should look really nice with the floormats and beige leatherette seats. I will post my results when I get them. In a way I am kind of loathe to be giving away this fine suggestion, as I am thinking there may be a business here redoing interiors for 500 or 600. Heck I could do a package and offer touch screen sat nav with back up camera w leather interior upgrade for 800 or 900 fully installed.
I know my Chinese 2 din unit works great, same deal for back up camera bought off ebay for $17 with wide angle and night vision.

A new Rogue with these options is pushing 40K. Anyway its interesting to see what can be done and sourced overseas. Only negative is shipping takes 3 weeks to a month all told. Anyway good luck with your search. Don't know how much you want to spend, but you could get just new covers without new floorlinings and they would run about $175 US. Cheapest option otherwise is Can Tire for generic ones, that will cover the seats, but wont look that great or last that long, but really aren't that bad for about $70.
Anyway I will let you know how good or bad the ones I ordered are, but I am pretty optimistic that they will surpass my expectations.


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

I was expecting to see photos and hear about these by now! Hope everything is OK out there...


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Noticed the delay did you? Sadly my first order got returned to sender by mistake, and is still travelling the world. It appears that Canada Post put it on wrong skid and it transited Canada before being returned to China. Anyway the long and short of it, is that my purchase was under dispute and then wait and see, before I was refunded. Seller wasn't too happy but good about it. Anyway I reordered a month ago and should be getting my new ones today or tomorrow. Should have been yesterday but Canada Post tracking shows it going from Mississauga to Montreal, when it should have gone to Ottawa Main Postal Plant. Will update upon arrival. Sure hope the wait will have been worth it.


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

That is why I am leery of ordering from over there... I got a quote, and their customer service gal was right on it, almost too eager! But I elected to see how you fared. I have spent enough on this vehicle just with repairs, so not sure it is worth it to upgrade the seats...That fabric sucks, though. And the previous owner got them so stained, the detailer couldn't get them clean!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Sadly the problem was with Canada Post who admitted error. The package could have come from anywhere. However both Aliexpress and the seller came through with a refund when it was established that the package was not delivered within the specified time frame. I feel for the seller as seemingly she did everything right and then had to suffer a financial loss because of an incompetent in the Richmond BC sorting plant.
Hopefully I get the new ones today and I can report on quality and fit. I am curious to see if they are in fact an exact fit for the T30, because most of the others I could find were for the T31 model from 2008 to 2011 or so. However I think the front seats are identical in size and style in terms of the generations. As for back seat, I was sent pics for the style which matched the set up on mine, so again I am optimistic.
Further to this, it appears the front seats are a fairly generic style and size, other than the headrest so you may be able to get a fairly good fit with more generic covers. A place I have since found that has inexpensive prices, is the following
FH Group | Best Seat Covers, Car Covers and Floor Mats For Your Car 

These are there covers for Nissans, and I think you might find a set you like for pretty minimal money. Had I found this earlier, I would have tried them based on price alone. Let me know what you think. Hope you are having as nice a day as we are here!


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

I see there is no X-Trail listed. These look right, but what model are they for? Great price, even with the lame loonie!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Molly
They will be more generic, but should be a good general fit , and they come with ways to cinch them in tight. 
These seem a good deal, and you can specify for the rear seat split.
FH Group: Nissan- Sports Complete Van Seat Covers

or these
FH Group: Nissan- Trendy Elegance Auto Seat Covers

or these
FH Group: Nissan- PU Leather Auto Seat Cover

You can call them. They have a number on website. Delivery costs were not working for postal but showed $30 for Fedex in Canada.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Just to report back. I have the front seats done. With a litttle pulling and tugging and a touch of stuffing in the top corners. They look fantastic. Feel good as well with the extra padding under your bum. I payed the extra shipping with ems, but if you go regular post Molly these really good. To get best look its best to remove the seats, but the way these are made you could do a pretty good job installing them with everything in place. They do not come with instructions but its pretty straightforward. When I can I will take pics and try and post them. 
The X trail even has a bit of a Land Rover interior look with the beige fake leather that looks to be pretty good quality. Long term will tell, but even after a day I think money well spent. Also quasi no smell is fantastic.


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

Looking forward to the photos!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

forgive the low quality pics. And its still a work in progress. I have to finish the backseat install properly, but front is done.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

mmm thought I could share a link from google photos. does not seem to work. Will figure it out in morn.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

https://goo.gl/photos/dVEZf6Zp8ZBaPrLp9


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

https://goo.gl/photos/bvZGvSvXKy6eYL569

https://goo.gl/photos/y83HNz4qBVBVT6zUA

https://goo.gl/photos/67HijoRcxrmTDmBz8

https://goo.gl/photos/WHXodcHBKHn3gy6Q6

there the links work at least.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

So, what do you think Molly? Should I have gone for black instead??


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

quadraria10 said:


> So, what do you think Molly? Should I have gone for black instead??


They look nice! Looks like you have the same gray and black interior interior as mine. I would likely get black, if I get any made. But my car has so many kms on it, I am doubting that I should bother! If I do, I will use that FH outfit you recommended...


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks Molly. Yup I have the same fabric interior. No major staining but they do get dirty thanks to my dog, and cleaning them only lasts so long. In fact, I used an upholstery cleaning machine on them that you can rent, and it was pretty amazing how dirty the water was that came out.
Anyway with these new covers. My wife agrees black would be more similar to the LE versions, but I like a light car interior and I find paw prints show up a lot more on very dark colours. I also like the fact that I get to conserve all the folding options for the back seat.
If you do order a set of the FH ones please report back as to what they are like.

I know you are pushing 300,000 kms, and wondering as to how much life is left in the car. All I know is mine is at 158,000 kms, and it drove back and forth to Quebec City this past weekend and it drove great and got good gas mileage. Until it becomes problematic beyond my mechanical skills, I plan on keeping it. 
In comparison my folks have just gotten rid of a top of line 2009 Hyundai Santa fe with 108,000 kms that in the past 2 months required $800 for brake repairs followed by $3300 for engine repairs to camshaft. They were given a 6500 value for a trade in against a new Subaru Outback lease. 

Anyway hope you are having a nice sunny day out West.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

For anyone looking for new seat covers for their x trail here is a great deal.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Spe...108.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.356a4c4dUQyGyR

The dogs nails had damaged the previous beige pu leather seat covers after 2.5 years in a few spots, and was curious about a black interior so ordered the above couple of months ago and installed a month ago. Must say these are really quite nice and super well made. Even better quality pu leather than the previous set I used with thicker foam backing. Custom made for your model, these include the 2 front and 3 back headrests, center armrest cover, rear armrest cover, and the back seat cover is split 60-40 and comes in 4 parts so you get to keep all of the functionality and folding options. Highly recommended. With the free delivery mine cost $201 cdn


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Trying to upload actual pics










F it, for the life of me I give up
here are links

https://photos.google.com/photo/AF1QipNITrmiFMI8-qnDOFM8J9-Jksm2wAuWMwVxFpBO

https://photos.google.com/photo/AF1QipPBF6r3UWJWuL3jPM8fae68Nve7Z8xPUNBtCx72

https://photos.google.com/photo/AF1QipOU9k0KPeStSBqq0v-Hy9VT5UkvB-2NZgRO-IFR

https://photos.google.com/photo/AF1QipO_JCyKGAIqDS4GMsR7seQlzlLeHkoILJD6KdoQ

Will also throw up pics rear armrest and pass though when my phone recharges, and if I can an image showing the previous beige pu leather vs the new black ones. Basically, the foam backing is almost twice as thick, the top coating is black all the way through vs my previous one where the beige was a top coating on white. It also has better rub resistance, and while I can use a key to damage the surface of the older beige ones, these new black ones show zero damage after the exact same treatment. Which is good as it means my dogs nails will not cause the same damage as they did on the others.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Nope cant see anything
https://78.media.tumblr.com/dcb908712ab9f8d2312e78016d496336/tumblr_mr3eydxxep1qj6xu1o1_500.gif


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Ok. Seems I have them in a private setting. Will try again

https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...?key=UENSM1lEOVpIQ0U4X05wOEhjZTc1SU5mSko4bk93

https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...?key=UENSM1lEOVpIQ0U4X05wOEhjZTc1SU5mSko4bk93

https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...?key=UENSM1lEOVpIQ0U4X05wOEhjZTc1SU5mSko4bk93

https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...?key=UENSM1lEOVpIQ0U4X05wOEhjZTc1SU5mSko4bk93

https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...?key=UENSM1lEOVpIQ0U4X05wOEhjZTc1SU5mSko4bk93

For the life of me, I can never post a picture here. The insert image does not work. Its obvious this site does not upload images but requires an external link to an image posted on a website. Clearly, I am doing something wrong, but for the life of me I cannot figure it out.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

quadraria10 said:


>


Almost there!!!!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Does that mean even my latest links don't work?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1zYelKMK0hZifOnUElnJ9LLunOaFqMSA7/view?usp=sharing


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

quadraria10 said:


>


Like this?









Looks nice, very nice!!!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Exactly. How did you post the pic???


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

quadraria10 said:


> Exactly. How did you post the pic???


I clicked on the link above and saw the picture with google drive, then saved it and post it on the quote post. Tadaa


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

otomodo said:


> I clicked on the link above and saw the picture with google drive, then saved it and post it on the quote post. Tadaa


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks, my friend. I have it figured out now.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Just like that bada bing bada bang.


----------

